# miller taxidermy ?



## porge75 (Feb 21, 2008)

any body having problems with getting there deer back from them they have had my sons 6 point since 2008. it is his first deer so i mounted it but now they won't even return my calls. don't know what to do.up for suggestions!


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I gave my daughters 12lb steelhead to them in Feb of 2005. They were right on time, it was beautiful. However after the way the old lady talked to us when I could'nt pick it up the week she called (I often work out of the state for a few weeks at a time) and picked it up the follwing Tuesday, I swore never to go there again. She chewed me out in front of my 8 year old for being late a week. Never again will I give them anything.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had the exact same problem with CLOSSMAN TAXIDERMY. He had my first deer and i paid the deposit and waited for about a year and a half to get it back. He wouldnt answer the phone calls, messages nothing. I ended up threatening him to sue over either my deposit or my deer and take it else where. I will NEVER take it back to him again nor would reccommend anybody to do the same. once again CLOSSMAN TAXIDERMY!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I know MR. Miller retired last year he sold the buisness to one of his assistants and they moved from the location on rt.83 to new location just west of rt.611 on detroit rd. so they are still in Avon. it is still called Miller's taxidermy but under different ownership. I don't know if the phone number changed. hope this helps


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, Im having the same problem. He has told me my deer from 2008 is on the rack drying and that it will be done in 2 weeks since October. My friend just got his back a few weeks ago from 2008 and he shot his deer opening weekend of the 2008 season. They wont answer the phone, but a friend of mine went to high school with Jim Kinzel, the new owner, and i have had to have him call. Another friend shot a nice buck early season this year and he is thinking about getting his rack back and just eating his deposit. This never happened when Dick Miller ran the place. My advice to you is to stop in and ask, but you probably will just get the run around. I wont ever take another animal to them ever!


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey porge its THEREEZEN from BHO I stopped by millers yesterday and was told he does not know when he will get to my head. like a idiot i forgot my wallet in my truck cuz i rode to work with a buddy so i had no id to just take the head otherwise i would have the rack and cape now. MILLERS TAXIDERMY IS A FREAKING JOKE I WILL NEVER DEAL WITH THEM AGAIN


----------

